# I live In Tuscaloosa Alabama



## Everett (May 20, 2021)

Hey guys My name is Everett and I live in Tuscaloosa. I recently sold my Hewes Redfisher 16 which I just wasn’t using. I still have A River Hawk B60 ProCaster which I am going to sell, as I would like something newer. 

I have been using the River Hawk to fish small Lakes and Ponds Flyfishing for Largemouth bass. So far I hav3 landed four 8 pound Largemouth bass, but have not yet caught anything larger. I use Poppers that I tie myself, my early ones I made on my drill-press turning the plugs that I cut out of EVA foam. The last 3, or 4 years I have been using the Double Barrel Popper bodies..

I take several trips out of the country for saltwater fishing and have caught both a 11 pound and 13 pound Bone fish. I have caught Permit, nothing big though and Tarpon.

I am looking forward to the Santee boat that I ordered today, which will arrive sometime in December.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Roll Tide brother my niece goes to Bama
But my grandson graduated from UGA and my other goes to Auburn. My family are Tech fans


----------



## Everett (May 20, 2021)

permitchaser said:


> Roll Tide brother my niece goes to Bama
> But my grandson graduated from UGA and my other goes to Auburn. My family are Tech fans


I am a Bama fan, but the loss to A&M kind of took the seam out of the morale here in town.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Everett said:


> I am a Bama fan, but the loss to A&M kind of took the seam out of the morale here in town.


Bama will come back and be national champs and beat UGA along the way


----------



## Everett (May 20, 2021)

permitchaser said:


> Bama will come back and be national champs and beat UGA along the way


I hope so🥴. Here is one of the 4 Permit I caught in Mexico and my 13# Bone fish. I add a nice 5# bass I caught this last spring on a popper.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Good Lord. Is that a bone or a striper?


----------



## Everett (May 20, 2021)

spc7669 said:


> Good Lord. Is that a bone or a striper?


That is a 13# Bonefish that caught in Exuma about 7 years ago. I was caught on a 7 wt fly rod. It made 8 very long runs and at one point I thought he was a goner. Took about 20 min to get hen in..


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

And welcome from a fellow resident of Alabama.


----------



## john1234 (Jun 8, 2014)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Wood (Mar 3, 2021)

I'm another fellow AL resident - Welcome!


----------

